# Don't forget our turkey!~



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

If ya got a bit one and are doing a fridge thaw, now might be the time.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Shot some phesants and a chucker saturday, we will be having them.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

We are having our Christmas party at work tomorrow. My boss is to furnish the ham and turkey. He just came in and asked me if he should purchase them today and would they be thawed enough to put in the oven tomorrow. I suggested he buy a smoked turkey and a ham ready to eat. I will take them home tonight and make sure they are heated thru before serving. I make cakes and candy to sell at the holidays and just finished all my baking this morning before coming to work. I only have 2 cakes to frost and 2 ginger bread houses to decorate before tomorrow, so the ham and turkey shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

I certainly hope that your coworkers and boss appreciate it! 

It's not a small thing. Some might not say anything and even act as if it doesn't matter, but it does.

One of the fantastic things at work is some folks really put out decorations and have pot lucks and such. It's wonderful for those folks like me who don't decorate but still appreciate the effect. For the first time I commented on it and I realized that my appreciation conveyed mattered to the woman who put so much effort into making things wonderful as well.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

SurviveNthrive said:


> For the first time I commented on it and I realized that my appreciation conveyed mattered to the woman who put so much effort into making things wonderful as well.


I think that many folks have forgotten that kind words don't cost anything and generally have substantial 'payouts'... :congrat:

let's all *try* to remember that *after* the holidays, I'm going to try


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

We raise our own turkeys. The last one we named Thanksgiving! We raised him for a party and were politely told that the ladies preferred a "real" turkey from the store. WTF. We took care of business and he dressed out at 26lbs 4 oz.

Christmas will be a tad smaller. I am estimating 21 lbs.

We raised them from chicks


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

we took out a turkey, a couple rabbits, a pork shoulder and a few venison steaks.


----------



## Sonnyjim (Sep 17, 2009)

We have 10 turkey $ from our local store. Now to find a nice small turkey.


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

We are having Cornish hens. Im going to put them in the rotisserie.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

catsraven said:


> We are having Cornish hens. Im going to put them in the rotisserie.


I love Cornish Hens, bonne appitite!


----------

